# Choose a piece to fit the descriptor



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

This is an idea I had a little while ago. It may have been done before, and I'm not sure how it'll turn out, but I think it's worth a shot. This will be a game. The rules are very simple:

Choose an adjective or adjective phrase. The next poster chooses a piece (preferably a somewhat obscure piece) that they believe fits that description and then chooses another adjective / adjective phrase. These words or phrases don't have to be descriptions that you'd normally associate with music.

We'll start easy: *joyful*

Edit: please include a video link if possible along with your selection.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Joyful: 





Next word is: *Curious*.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

*Curious*:

R. Strauss, Don Quixote op.35






Next word: *Nostalgic*


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Knoxville Summer of 1915 by Samuel Barber
Eleanor Steber
Next: Angry


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Sir Arnold Bax*
Symphony no. II






*Next*: Hope (or hopefulness)


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Hope...... Hmmmmm






The next poster has got *misery*. That should be simple enough.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Maybe a little overboard...




Next poster has *delirium*.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

(sorry, can't figure out how to embed on here...)

Next: *Reverence*


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

Reverence:






Next: Despair


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

^^^ You forgot to post the next descriptor.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Woodduck said:


> ^^^ You forgot to post the next descriptor.


Maybe *forgetfulness*?


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

BachIsBest said:


> Maybe *forgetfulness*?


Let's go with it. *Forgetful*

See who can come up with something.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Maxwell Davies: Eight Songs for a Mad King






New descriptor:

Perfect!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Haydn Die Schöpfung The Creation Leonard Bernstein

New descriptor:

Sensation


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Daniel Catán*
Opera "Florencia en el Amazonas"






Next descriptor:
Eroticism


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Rimski-Korsakov: Sjeherazade - Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest o.l.v. Claus Peter Flor - Live HD

Next descriptor:

Flowers


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Flower Duet (1976) por Joan Sutherland & Huguette Tourangeau





Easy.

Which matches the next descriptor: *easy*


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Anton Rubinstein*
Melody in F for piano






Next descriptor:
Morbid (obsession with the question of life and death, for instance)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

_La Lugubre Gondola_ (Liszt). Here it is orchestrated by JC Adams.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Next, Ken?

(15)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, OK. A great fall.


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

A great fall, huh? No idea for that one...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I was thinking of any of several musical reworkings of an old legend... Anybody who likes can go next.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

KenOC said:


> Oh, OK. A great fall.


First thing that came to mind was the final bar of the Rite of Spring. Alright, next up: *Exhausting.*


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> First thing that came to mind was the final bar of the Rite of Spring. Alright, next up: *Exhausting.*


Boulez: Piano Sonata No.2






It's just relentless.

My descriptor: *Otherworldly*


----------



## Littlephrase (Nov 28, 2018)

Otherworldly?

Dutilleux's Cello Concerto... it's even in the title, _Tout un monde lointain_.

Scriabin's _The Poem of Ecstasy_ and Wagner's _Parsifal_ also come to mind.

Next description: *Resigned*


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

I was gonna do scriabin but you beat me to it ;(


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Chopin nocturne no. 9. The jarring stops always make me think of resignation. Edit: Timestamp doesn't seem to be working. It should go to 43:18.





Next word is *Resurrection*. Please don't choose Mahler.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

BachIsBest said:


> [/video]
> 
> Next word is *Resurrection*. Please don't choose Mahler.


Alfano: _Risurrezione_





Exhilarating.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Exhilarating.






Salome's dance of the 7 veils uncensored version ! The Strauss opera like you never saw it !!

Next: Exhausting


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Was before. But here we go again with exhausting:

*Simeon Ten Holt - Soloduiveldans II*





Next up: *Grandeur*


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Mahler "Symphony No 9" Karajan & BPO, 1982

Next: happiness


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

_Richard Wagner: Polonia Overture_! (Early Wagner is so fun and interesting IMO, I don't know why people don't talk more about it.)






Next: *Colorful*.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Arthur Bliss - A Color Symphony

next: insane


----------



## Littlephrase (Nov 28, 2018)

Insane:

Schnittke: Symphony No. 1





Next description: *Labyrinthine*


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Labyrinthine:

_Suppig - Labyrinthus Musicus._

This work seems to have been known by J.S. Bach and is cited as an influence on his _Well-Tempered Clavier_ on wikipedia. *It consists of a Fantasia for keyboard that uses all 24 keys*. Unfortunately, I couldn't find any video of it on youtube.

Next: *Exquisite*.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Beethoven Emperor Concerto, 2nd mvmt: 




Next: *Tortured*


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

George Crumb - Black Angels

next: industrial


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

"I was obliged to be industrious. Whoever is equally industrious will succeed equally well."
Johann Sebastian Bach






Next: ecstatic (not the "poem", O please..)


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Hildegard - Canticles of Ecstasy:






Next: *Passionate*.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Passionate:






*Robert Schumann*'s Fantasy in C major, op.17

Next: *Abyssal*


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

Beethoven- String Quartet No. 14, 1st mvmt: 




Next: *Radiant*


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm glad this game has taken off. I would like to re-emphasize the preference for more obscure selections, but that's not a requirement. Thanks to all who have participated so far.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Next: Radiant






FRANZ JOSEF HAYDN: THE SEASONS

Next; death


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Death






Greed


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sherrill Milnes and Barbara Daniels in Puccini's "La Fanciulla del West": "Siete pronto?...

Next: Life


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Josef Suk*
Symphonic Poem "Ripening"






*Next descriptor
*Betrayal


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

*Tristan und Isolde, 'Tatest du's wirklich?'*





Next up: *Uncertainty*

P.S. Not sure the Poker Scene fits "greed" in the traditional sense of the word. Dark passion most likely


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Azol said:


> *Tristan und Isolde, 'Tatest du's wirklich?'*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever been in a Casino?


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> Ever been in a Casino?


yes many casinos!!


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Uncertainty:

Beethoven Piano Sonata Op. 14 no. 2 (all three movements really):






I'm sure there are plenty of more fitting examples that I know of. Oh well.

Next: profound


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Next: profound







(profundity is a vague idea; a lot of things can be profound depending on how you look at it. I just chose this Haydn sonata as it is the first thing that came to my mind upon hearing the Beethoven)

Next: (just to be creative-) "Melodiously Brahms-like"


----------

